# Whiney Kidded! Cutest baby boer I ever saw



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Whiney had twin boys yesterday. They were weak and wobbly. I did everything I knew to do but we still lost one.  One of those unfortunate facts of raising goats. Sometimes there is just nothing you can do. :shrug:

The one who survived is the cutest boer I have ever had.  He is paint but it is in swirls. The pictures really do not do it justice.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Awwwwwww!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....he is so cute...congrats..  


How is he walking? If his legs are bent wrong or weak...I'd give him a Bo-se shot and vit E...
Give some Nutradrench that is good for him too....

So sorry for the loss of the other....it is aggravating and depressing when you try and try to save them... but lose them anyway...sometimes ...something isn't quite right inside... that we cannot see.....Again... I am very sorry... :hug:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I gave them both Bo-Se and Vit E when I saw they were wobbly at birth. I also gave them B-vit and nutra drench. Sometimes thinsg just happen. 

This little guy is doing much better. he is jumping around now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful... that you where right on top of it...great job.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes he is very cute!

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, he sure is flashy!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

What a cute lil guy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow he is a looker. How many more do you have to kid?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

RPC said:


> Wow he is a looker. How many more do you have to kid?


Thanks! I will try to get more pics posted. He is adorable! I have Jaz, my LaMancha due in June and then we are done until December/Januaray. Unless Fat Girl was bred when she escaped into the buck pen for a day, in that case we will have one more in August. :hair:

I got Jaz bred outside to a LaMancha buck so for the first time for me, *Think Pink*


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a looker....... he is so cute. Soory for the loss of the other one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's really adorable  I love paints, our last spring buckling was a paint and I just adore him!


----------

